# Mianne Bench in Bonus Room - tell what you think!



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha - moving to new home in rainy Pacific NW, where a 13' by 15' "Bonus Room" awaits. The room will be mixed use - but dominated by a layout.

I'm thinking of using Mianne Benchwork for the quick assembly, ease of expansion, and potential resale or relocation to 3rd bay of garage.

This would be my second layout, and the design avoids issues I had with the first - where I built benchwork myself.

* Open middle with no duck
* Wide access lanes of at least 30"
* Swing down section for around the room track plan
* Ease of reach, bench depths limited to 30" or less
* Nothing touching or attached the walls.
* Attached work area with layout connected spur track

I have not decided on a track plan. Planning to use 1/2 plywood and play around with different plans and track brands before adding sound board and more permanent track and scenery.

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

It sounds like a good plan to me. I haven't used Mianne Benchwork but it's a good product according to those who have.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Country Joe - had problems with uploading plan as PDF, changed to JPG and now it can be seen inline.


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

I was going to purchase Mianne benchwork for my 6' x 11' layout. It would've cost about $700 before shipping. I was able to purchase all the materials (and a new Kreg pocket hole jig) for less than $200. It was a full days work, but I'm happy with the results (and this was with no building experience). Saying all that, Mianne looks like a great product. If the cost is not an issue it seems like a good decision. I see you're in Hawaii which might add another layer to getting building materials!


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

blucrsr said:


> I was going to purchase Mianne benchwork for my 6' x 11' layout. It would've cost about $700 before shipping. I was able to purchase all the materials (and a new Kreg pocket hole jig) for less than $200. It was a full days work, but I'm happy with the results (and this was with no building experience). Saying all that, Mianne looks like a great product. If the cost is not an issue it seems like a good decision. I see you're in Hawaii which might add another layer to getting building materials!


Thanks! - I hear you and might be shocked when I get the quote back. And I don’t really have a problem building bench work, did it before and enjoyed it. Pocket screws are awesome, made a rabbit hutch and rolling BBQ stand with my basic Kreg.

This will be at our new home in WA, where I have already set up one bay of the garage as a full woodworking shop. It’s another hobby of mine. 

It’s more a time thing, going from unpacking a few boxes to benchwork ready for plywood in one day would be amazing.


----------



## blucrsr (Jan 8, 2019)

I hear you on the time savings. And my back, knees and hands would be happier if I just stood up and screwed everything together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you'll like the Mianne benchwork, it goes together with no mess very quickly. Working on pre-wiring before I put the top on, this one is 20 x 12.5.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think you'll like the Mianne benchwork, it goes together with no mess very quickly. Working on pre-wiring before I put the top on, this one is 20 x 12.5.


NICE! 

I see you have an upper level section and what looks like the lift gate? 
Decided the lift was over kill for my small space, but still considering adding an upper level. 

Is there a build thread for your layout?

Alan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I've been dealing with other issues for a few weeks, but I'm slowly moving forward.

A Point of Progress in the New Layout

I'm working on finalizing a track plan so I can finish pre-wiring before putting the top on. It's easier to do it standing up than crouching under the layout.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, I've been dealing with other issues for a few weeks, but I'm slowly moving forward.
> 
> A Point of Progress in the New Layout
> 
> I'm working on finalizing a track plan so I can finish pre-wiring before putting the top on. It's easier to do it standing up than crouching under the layout.


GRJ - Envious of the space in your basement! 

Hawaii, and from what I've seen, newer West Coast homes don't have them. But I am trilled with our new home, nothing to fix!

Modified my bench work to allow 31" radius dogbone track on one level. Should allow continuous running train when the center access section is folded down. Also added 6" wider access to layout in front of the computer desk.

Open to track plan suggestions. I work with SCARM, but not to the point of drawing the room.

Alan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mauka said:


> GRJ - Envious of the space in your basement!
> 
> Hawaii, and from what I've seen, newer West Coast homes don't have them. But I am trilled with our new home, nothing to fix!
> 
> ...


The attraction of this condo, while being 20 years old, was that it was totally refinished throughout a year before we bought it. The previous owners spent over $100,000 on a new kitchen, bathrooms, and all new wood floors and carpets throughout. Since there's only two of us, a 3,000 sq/ft place was generous, and I captured the whole basement. It was already finished when we got here, so I set to moving my shop in and going to town!

The red area is where the layout is, my workshop is to the left, the woodshop is the upper left, and the upper right is additional floor space and a walk-out door. I even got my own powder room.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

GRJ - It is going to be a real treat when first time visitors and operators walk down the steps and the first thing they see is your, larger than most, train layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Two questions: What software did you use to draw basement layout? How much space is there between the right side of your layout and the wall?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It will be fun to see the reaction. Of course, as soon as they're on the stairs, they first get to see a wall of trains, so they kinda' know what's coming. 









I use Sweet Home 3D to do the drawings, we used it for all the rooms to plan for our move. Before the move I had the workshops all configured and knew where things were going to go.

To the right of the layout as you come down the stairs, I have my electronics workshop and my computer area. It's about 12 feet wide by 16 across. The two large posts are the dividing line. On the left of the layout, there's a 3 foot space so I can reach the window and the sump pump area.

Here's what the empty basement looked like when we got here.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

GRJ,

Beautiful area, and it looks to be clean as a whistle. Very comfortable looking and the colors are easy on the eyes. The carpeting will absorb most of the unwanted sound and make it easier to enjoy the horns, whistles, bells etc. that you paid to hear.

Best of luck on the build and I hope you get many years of enjoyment out of your new layout. Between you, me and the rest of the model train universe... that power lift gate is a very wise investment.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think we hijacked poor Alan's thread! Sorry Alan. hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Alan, consider this an an alternative to your single track. This allows continuous running and also doesn't limit the size of the trains. Forgive the shaky hand drawing, I was just trying to get the idea across.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I know it's a small space for a layout.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

*Layout Plan for Bonus Room - Updated benchwork*

Revised my train table bench work by increasing table depth to 30" and 36". Removed the work area extension because it would have been a messy first impression when entering room. The overall dimensions are 12' wide by 8' deep by 40" high, access aisle is 30", open center is 72" by 30".

These changes might be a problem for using Meanne, because I want leg free under table access in a certain six foot section, and with Meanne leg free depth is limited to 24". 

My last layout used FasTrack, but I had severe rusting problems. So I started experimenting with MTH and Atlas nickel silver track systems. After the table is built, I plan to experiment with Gargarves and Ross.

This first track plan was designed to use the limited pieces I already have, which is mostly RealTrax and some Atlas. The lower level is RealTrax, including the switches I have already purchased. The upper level is Atlas, which was in short supply seven years ago, so no Atlas switches.
Five things I like about this design:

* All the track is NOT parallel to the table sides. 
* There are "destinations" for the trains on either side of the U.
* Larger radius continuous running on the upper level.
* Two loops on lower level allow total of 3 trains to run continuously.
* Single track (for now) bridging the access aisle.

Thanks for looking, and please post any suggestions on how you would improve this plan.

SCARM file in zip attachment.

Alan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is the upper green colored track for an elevated city El-Train like in Chicago? I see you don't have that tied in anywhere on the lower track. 

You will have two independent railroads? There's nothing wrong with that, I was just curious why you wouldn't tie the two together for more operational possibilities.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Is the upper green colored track for an elevated city El-Train like in Chicago? I see you don't have that tied in anywhere on the lower track.
> 
> You will have two independent railroads? There's nothing wrong with that, I was just curious why you wouldn't tie the two together for more operational possibilities.


Thanks for the reply! 

Two independent railroads. Allows me to use the track I already have, and to get some trains running. The lower level is MTH, which I have the most of including switches.

The upper level is Atlas track, and I don't have any Atlas switches. That track doesn't have built-in roadbed, giving me a place to test different roadbed materials, cork, foam, etc.

Another reason is to have independent DCS and Legacy testing tracks. I already have both command systems, but both have been packed away for seven years. Not sure what still works and what I like best - if I had to choose.

Alan


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Somehow, that "elevated" track just doesn't look right to me. It just doesn't... _"fit"._
The rest of it is ok...
(my opinion only)


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Somehow, that "elevated" track just doesn't look right to me. It just doesn't... _"fit"._
> The rest of it is ok...
> (my opinion only)


Thanks for reading and your reply!

The upper level is an “add-on” that may not survive, but what would you say if it became N Scale 

I have quite a bit of Kato Unitrack double track, 4-5 Shinkensen trains, and a beautiful Kato Alaska E8 set passenger set. I can envision that viaduct going Bullet with fast trains leaning through the super elevated curves!

I like scenery but I’m okay with small vignettes. My space is too small, and my interests too varied, for a layout limited to a single theme. Great thing about this hobby, the small world you create is unique.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't really care for mixing scales on the same layout. It would seem rather difficult to tie the two together as a homogeneous setting.

But...your railroad, your rules. Same as everyone's. If you like it that's all that matters.

I have a railroad that is from the late '60's to modern day where most of that equipment would be retired and scrapped by now or sold to Third World countries, but I like it.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

*Mianne disappointment - no quote no response*

Visiting our new home next week, and I had a great plan to order Mianne benchwork for a quick start on my new layout. 

Mianne never contacted me with a quote despite four emails and four follow up phone calls. Two calls went to voicemail where I left my call back number, and two were to a “live” person whose resason for not contacting me was they had just returned from a show and were too busy to check their email. I guess my small layout wasn’t worth their time.

New plan is to do it the old fashioned L-girder way. At least I’ll save money! I hope to at least put up one side of the U framework this trip.

Alan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mauka said:


> These changes might be a problem for using Meanne, because I want leg free under table access in a certain six foot section, and *with Mianne leg free depth is limited to 24"*.


Curious where you got that idea. Here's a 4' x 4' section with no legs, goes clear through to the inside of the layout.









Here's the section from the original plan from Tim at Mianne, he seems to think it'll work.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha Gunrunner - 

The difference is my layout design specifies a 72” wide shelf along one side of the U. In Mianne terms this would be like a multi-deck cantilevered shelf.

From the Mianne catalog, page 8:

_Mianne Multi-Deck is the perfect answer and can be added to any of our kits. Available in 3 depths: 12”, 18” and 24”_

In the one of the two phone calls to Mianne where I was able speak to someone, this was discussed and the 24” max depth was confirmed.

Moot point since I haven’t been able get a quote from Mianne, and have decided to move on.

Thanks - your layout is looking good!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just for the benefit of anyone considering Mianne benchwork, the OP is mistaken in his understanding. The "maximum unsupported width" refers only to a second deck cantilevered over the main deck. You can run much longer / wider stretches in a single deck configuration.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I obviously missed that this was an elevated deck, that does limit you to 24" as the OP has stated. The main deck can have a span of 48" x 48", the elevated deck can have a 48" span, but only 24" deep. I have such a deck on mine.


----------

